# 10 seater - 1898



## filmonger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## jkent (Nov 30, 2017)

Is this the same Waltham as the clock maker?
Just curious.
I have several very old Waltham clocks and pocket watches. 
Jkent


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 30, 2017)

Nope, two separate companies.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 30, 2017)

September, 1897:


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:




more like :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:     check out that gearing!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 7, 2018)

whew !


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 7, 2018)

jkent said:


> Is this the same Waltham as the clock maker?
> Just curious.
> I have several very old Waltham clocks and pocket watches.
> Jkent




Yet there was a minor connection.

The head badge of an Orient was made by the O'Hara Watch Face Co -

 { https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O'Hara_Waltham_Dial_factory}

They were located in Waltham and supplied watch and clock faces to the makers of Waltham watches and clocks. Other cycles of the era used O'hara porcelain  inserts as well as the makers of the Orient


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 10, 2018)

great post the 10 still exists too


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 20, 2018)

thehugheseum said:


> great post the 10 still exists too



Yup. Henry Ford bought it. It's at his museum in Greenfield Village, Michigan. The site says that it's not on display right now. 

https://www.thehenryford.org/collections-and-research/digital-collections/artifact/126276/


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 22, 2018)

I have the Orient catalog with the Oriten in it. I think it's 1898 or 99. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 22, 2018)

oldspoke said:


> Yet there was a minor connection.
> 
> The head badge of an Orient was made by the O'Hara Watch Face Co -
> 
> ...



Good point Glen. I live about two miles from the old O'Hara factory. It's sadly sitting derelict now. Years of dumping old metals associated with making enamel badges(arsenic,lead and possibly antimony)on the grounds has contaminated the ground around it making the clean up extremely expensive for the future owners, and so it sits. It is listed on the National Register of Historic Places but I fear it will fall down before it is preserved.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 22, 2018)

Here ya go .. 1899


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 24, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Here ya go .. 1899
> 
> View attachment 741738



Any idea where in Europe the "Oriten" was displayed?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 25, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Any idea where in Europe the "Oriten" was displayed?



No - I do have the original full page ad though that filmonger originally posted if that's what you want to see.  Maybe something is in there. I have to search for it if you need it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 25, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> No - I do have the original full page ad though that filmonger originally posted if that's what you want to see.  Maybe something is in there. I have to search for it if you need it.



I just thought it might be interesting to see what the local press made of it, I'm sure that it would have garnered interest wherever it was shown.
Thanks @corbettclassics , it would be great to see the whole, original ad.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 25, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> Yup. Henry Ford bought it. It's at his museum in Greenfield Village, Michigan. The site says that it's not on display right now.
> 
> https://www.thehenryford.org/collections-and-research/digital-collections/artifact/126276/




Images of Oriten from Henry Ford Museum website:


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

1899 ad


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyone notice the turnbuckle in the Henry Ford pics ? The frame was so long that it flexed considerably when ridden. The turnbuckle stiffened it up. 

Can you imagine 10 guys ripping into a turn on that thing ? Probably terrifying.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2018)

22' 9" long


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 23, 2018)

September 23, 1897 _Bearings_:


----------

